# Newbie needing help on getting a utility garden tractor



## Blink (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking at getting a tractor to help me get some things done around the yard. I currently own a John Deere 425 garden tractor. Looking at moving up to a larger utility tractor that can mow, has a bucket, and can blow snow are the main things. 

I live in Wisconsin
- I have about 2 acres to mow (fairly hilly) and decent amount of trees to go around
- also a long driveway about 175 yards long
- driveway is gravel so would want to drag it as we'll
- have a fair amount of woods I want to clean up, dead timber etc
- want to put in a food plot (2 acres worth)
- also some landscape projects I want to get done

I was looking at the the John Deere 2000 series. I think having 4-wheel drive is critical for plowing up a hill, planting, out in the woods working etc.

I want something reliable, I'm not super mechanical but can do very basic maintenance. Would like to stay under 17k. Not stuck on John Deere, not sure if Kubota or Some other kind Is better?

Would something used be good? How many hours is too many on a smaller garden utility tractor if I go used. Want something to last.

I appreciate your help on this and your time!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Blink! I'm sure some of our members will chime in,soon,on this. They LOVE to give opinions! LOL!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I think If u buy a Deere like u want and after a year or two u think u need a larger tractor or wanna upgrade that Deere will hold it's value, a Kabota tractor might as well tho I know nothing about em. I would buy used too. More for your money that way but I've never owned anything new nor do I wish to. But I am partial to antique Deeres so go figure.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Blink! I'm not sure how much time you have on your hands, or how much snow you get, but I'd be looking for something with at least 22 hp. I'm partial to John Deere, having owned a couple over the years, and having one now, but I found out when I bought a smaller Kubota, that you get more for your money, and they are every bit as good as the small Deeres, if not better.


----------



## Blink (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice!! Anymore more advice would be surely welcome. Anyone have a 2000 series? Thoughts on them?

Tractor Beam, what Kubota model would you recommend that is comparable to the 2000 series JD? How is the reliability factor between the two. Also how easy is it to work on the JD versus the Kubota


----------

